# Easy misconception about posting recipes



## erehweslefox (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey friends, 

OK so I'm new, and have posted a couple good recipes and a couple I am working on for critique.

This will sound hilarious, as you are used to your system, but I assumed if I chose 'recipe' that the ingredients were like a database entry, not keywords.  So I've been entering recipes without ingredient lists, and keyword lists that have things like 1 1/2 tbsp coriander. Maybe add, major ingredients, that can serve as search keywords? I was all psyched as I thought you had a recipe database going that was ingredient based, you should do that, BTW. 

Anyway, I'm going to look back and add ingredient lists to my recipes, but you might want to delete some of the keywords I made, I think I made one for every ingredient of every recipe I posted, might slow down your searches. 

Cheers, enjoying hanging about here, 

Todd B Stevens


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2016)

How can a recipe not have an ingredient list?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2016)

jennyema said:


> How can a recipe not have an ingredient list?



He thought he was including an ingredients list by listing all the ingredients in the keywords area.


----------



## Janet H (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up - we can fix this


----------



## erehweslefox (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks, thought it behooved me to point that out. First as it is a mistake others might have made, and second I must have made a score of keywords that won't ever be used again. 

Cheers!

TBS


----------

